# randomness



## TurtleTortoise (Aug 26, 2011)

What random things have you done lately?

me, well I search random things when I get bored. Like wettas. Try searching "wetta bug" in google and make sure you hit pictures too. make sure its wetta BUGS though...

And I have been accidentally rating threads random amounts of stars because my computer is slow and acting weird. So the 3 or 4 star rating on "vita shell" by Tom is partly because of me.
-


----------



## Kristina (Aug 26, 2011)

Giant wetas are awesome, and have outlived the dinosaurs  Pretty cool bugs. 

Wetas come from New Zealand, and Weta Workshop was instrumental in the making of my favorite movies ever, The Lord of the Rings Trilogy 

There, I added some randomness to your randomness


----------



## jaizei (Aug 26, 2011)

I do the random googling sometimes, let's just say there's been things googled that should've never been. 


And in the rare event I have free time: http://www.instructables.com/


----------



## Neal (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's some excitement for you.

www.stumbleupon.com - great time waster. I once saw a page on there for Furby Autopsies.

www.peopleofwalmart.com - No explanation needed, just be sure you have a lot of time to waste before going to this one.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 26, 2011)

OH GOD, I love the People of Walmart site!

I also love the autocorrect FAIL sites.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 26, 2011)

Am I missing something with peopleofwalmart?

and shoes, I repeat shoes.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 26, 2011)

David, click the tab that says "photos."


----------



## Tom (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's random for you...


I'm on the roof of a skyscraper in Downtown L.A., "borrowing" someone's wifi signal and typing on the tortoise forum... AND getting paid to do it!!!

Hey! I can see the Hollywood sign and the Griffith Park observatory.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 26, 2011)

I want Chinese food.


----------



## Tom (Aug 26, 2011)

Kristina said:


> I want Chinese food.



There doesn't happen to be any up here on the rooftop...


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 26, 2011)

Trying to avoid ending up on the people of walmart is why I double check myself before I go shopping there...


----------



## Kristina (Aug 26, 2011)

Tom said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > I want Chinese food.
> ...



You should have picked the rooftop of a Chinese restaurant!!! We're fighting.


----------



## Tom (Aug 26, 2011)

You should have seen the people in Walmart in rural Louisiana. Holy cow! I was walking through there and literally laughing out loud. They must have all thought I was crazy.

... don't be offended if you live there. I was visiting family.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for adding more randomness!!! Some of the peopleofwalmart pics a pretty funny!

I am a bug person along with loving reptiles/amphibians. Some other cool bugs are the tailless whip scorpion:
http://www.google.com/m/search?source=mog&hl=en&gl=us&client=safari&q=tailless wip scorpion&sa=N and
Orchid mantis:
http://www.google.com/search?q=pink+orchid+mantis&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari
-more for looks.
Anybody do geocaching? A good way to kiil time.
And two random facts (not sure if true-got them off google):
Chickens can't swallow upside down,
Coca-cola translated into chinese means "to make mouth happy".
Sorry about weird links/no pics, doing this all from my iPod.
Keep the RANDOM things comming!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 26, 2011)

I worked for many years for WalMart and there were a few times I wished I had a camera to show folks what some of our customers looked like.



TurtleTortoise said:


> Chickens can't swallow upside down,



I always want to know, who and why would you ever check to see if they could?


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh man in the time it took me to type that post there have been a TON more!! I am literally laughing out loud!!!
Chinese food doesn't sound good to me... More like a corn dog.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 26, 2011)

Who was the first person to look at a cow and say "I am gonna drink whatever comes out of the that thing at the bottom"


----------



## Neal (Aug 26, 2011)

www.youtube.com - another good time waster.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Aug 26, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Who was the first person to look at a cow and say "I am gonna drink whatever comes out of the that thing at the bottom"



I Think that ALL the time!!!
I also read somewhere that some turtles can breath through their buts...
I have NO idea if that's true.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 26, 2011)

I never knew that there was a people of walmart site!! I thought it was just a song!! 

I could not stop scrolling through!!!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 26, 2011)

Just because you're paranoid don't mean they're not after you.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome to costco I love you


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Aug 27, 2011)

See? These threads provide very useful information, like the people of walmart site!
Now back to whatever I was gonna say before I said what I just said after the random thing with the random thread...???


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 27, 2011)

http://yourkidsartsucks.com/ - makes me laugh 

love this one to i giggle to myself! - http://www.autocorrectfail.org/


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Aug 27, 2011)

Tom said:


> Here's random for you...
> 
> 
> I'm on the roof of a skyscraper in Downtown L.A., "borrowing" someone's wifi signal and typing on the tortoise forum... AND getting paid to do it!!!
> ...



Wish i were you. how big is (or was) the skyscraper? 
whoo man some of those autocorrect things are hilarious!


----------



## Kristina (Aug 27, 2011)

You think drinking milk is weird...

There is a drug, called Premarin, that is made from PMU. PMU is "pregnant mare urine." The drug is for menopausal women.

What I want to know is, which farmer said, "Here honey, drink this, you will feel better!"


----------



## dmmj (Aug 27, 2011)

Kristina said:


> You think drinking milk is weird...
> 
> There is a drug, called Premarin, that is made from PMU. PMU is "pregnant mare urine." The drug is for menopausal women.
> 
> What I want to know is, which farmer said, "Here honey, drink this, you will feel better!"


Maybe at that point the farmer was willing to try anything?


----------



## Kristina (Aug 27, 2011)

If anyone tried to give me horse ****, it would back-fire horribly and result in his death. Not a wise move.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 27, 2011)

Kristina said:


> If anyone tried to give me horse ****, it would back-fire horribly and result in his death. Not a wise move.



I feel the same! Some older women at my daughter 's school were talking about all the hormon based creams they use and how wonderfully young it makes them feel and I was thinking that there son's might end up with "moob's" because of that junk but I did not share.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Aug 27, 2011)

There are some very strange things out there...
Glad I don't need (or want) to take those things!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Aug 27, 2011)

Just whent through more autocorrect fails, trying not to laugh!


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 28, 2011)

haha they are hilarious!


----------

